# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Chopped BMX

## PlatypusGardens

Got a bit sidetracked and started cutting up this old BMX I had laying around.....         
As usual things got way out of control   :Shock:   
Started with making some crazy handlebars and lengthening the forks and thought, I should really lengthen the frame too.
But not now, too many other things to do              
7 minutes later....   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):           
And now     
I've added a support for the seat, but more bracing is still needed.
Just took it for a wobbly ride around the yard. 
It works 
Just   :Smilie:

----------


## Led

Noice.. we have a bunch of guys around here that ride bikes like that up and down the beach and call themselves the Choppaderos.
I'll ask if you can join if you want.

----------


## Marc

That looks very ... choppy ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Noice.. we have a bunch of guys around here that ride bikes like that up and down the beach and call themselves the Choppaderos.
> I'll ask if you can join if you want.

  Haha thanks. 
At the most I'll probably ride this up the street to my mate 3 doors away.   
The handlebars are every bit as ridiculous as they look and might get redesigned.
I'll probably add a few more bits and pieces to it and put it up when I'm at the markets selling my metal art.
Dunno if I'd sell it though....might have a lawsuit on my hands if something happens.....   :Unsure:  
Suppose I could sell it as an "ornament" haha.
Without the chain or something

----------


## OBBob

Reminds of this ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

You'd be stuffed if that chain comes off and there's nothing nearby to grab on to....

----------


## OBBob

At least he's wearing gloves ...

----------


## Marc

Wow ... how did he get up there?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Looks like he's strapped in too.....or is that just a bum bag?   :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

> Wow ... how did he get up there?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wow I got dizzy watching that video haha. 
Good stuff though, definitely a lot of hazards along the ride and things to watch out for.
A few close calls there where people and cars got in the way.
Gotta keep moving.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Watch the video with the guy making ice wheels for a bike (it comes up at the end of the high bike video) 
I'm not one for long YouTube videos but that one was very well done.
Lots of weird stuff going on in the background.
The montage right at the end makes me wanna check out more of his videos, but not now haha. 
I'll be watching videos for hours then.    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ok, on with the crazy BMX.
Throwing a bunch of ideas (and scrap) at it to see what works.            
Can you tell that I love rat rods?    :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Made some new apehangers.
much better

----------


## Marc

I liked the crow catcher, a mixture of mad max and water world without the water.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I liked the crow catcher, a mixture of mad max and water world without the water.

  A bit of barbwire will finish it off nicely I reckon

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Meanwhile, in Japan......        :Shock:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Given that the thing is essentially unrideable...I'd either strip the rubber from the wheels and attach something to the the rims OR demolish the wheels entirely and fit 'something' to the hubs or hub flanges (where the spokes go). 
Or replace the wheels entirely with something else wheel shaped....and wider (especially at the back). 
That saddle needs to go too...tractor seat, pounded old school rounded fender? 
And I'd try a faux springer fork modification to the front end...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Um.....are you talking about my bike or the Japanese one?   
Mine is very rideable.
You'd be surprised.  
The seat will be replaced with a bare metal one.
Not a tractor seat though, I'm looking at a few options for a home made one   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ooo, forgot, I made a new front guard. 
much better

----------


## Marc

The dog seems very worried by the crow catcher. 
The Japanese guy seems very happy with himself and going for a long ride judging from his bags. Not the most comfortable of bikes but certainly an eye catcher.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Um.....are you talking about my bike or the Japanese one?

   :Biggrin:  
Both! 
Yours will struggle at the front after a while with the unicrown (the fork leg/steerer junction below the headset) on the fork...it'll try to fail and if it succeeds it will hurt.  I've snapped a fork on a normal bike and the experience wasn't comfortable....

----------


## Marc

The only concerns with the Japanese bike and rider  are the thongs, lack of goggles and the little skeleton at the front, the rest is just fine. RTA would pass this with no objections.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Both! 
> Yours will struggle at the front after a while with the unicrown (the fork leg/steerer junction below the headset) on the fork...it'll try to fail and if it succeeds it will hurt.  I've snapped a fork on a normal bike and the experience wasn't comfortable....

  
Blah it'll be alright.
And if it's not I'll make it stronger. 
Bugger all weight on the front end anyway given the rider position right over the rear wheel.   :Smilie:

----------


## mugget

I really want to see a couple of pictures of this BMX being ridden!  
And bonus points if you can get a video of someone trying to wheelie it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

There will be pics and maybe even a video once I get it all sorted.
Hoping to get a bit more work done on it this week.   :Smilie:   
I assure you  it's very rideable though.   :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

When I was a kid I had a chopper made from an adult size frame, long front forks and BMX wheels.
Banana seat and massive sissy bar.
I sat right above the rear wheel and it was perfectly balanced for wheelies. 
Just lean back a bit and it would find its groove. 
I wheelied it over 2K once.
No lie.   :Smilie:

----------


## mugget

Hhmmm... good point...  
Makes me want to build a wheelie machine!! 2 km, wow... yeah I would definitely need a purpose built wheelie bike to pull off anything close to that!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:clown:           
Valve spring handle grips       
The seat could be a bit higher......might get redesigned...         
Still not sure about that front guard...       :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

Cool... so you reckon you could been the handle bars, that'd look great.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Cool... so you reckon you could been the handle bars, that'd look great.

  
I could what with the who?

----------


## OBBob

> I could what with the who?

  bend the handle bars. Oops...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

No 
they're meant to be straight, pointy and angry.

----------


## ringtail

Maybe you could been the forks instead PG  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'm not beening, bending or beaning anything

----------


## OBBob

Yeah give the beans!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

More beans! And herbs too!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

You should see the other one....      :Rofl5:     
Unfortunately the frame is alloy, otherwise I'd change the angle of the headtube and forks...

----------


## ringtail

More beening !

----------


## SilentButDeadly

PG...you and Pirate Pete from Lord Howe Island could be a...thing. Certainly a better thing than that! 
Pete makes replica bikes from the leavings at the LHI tip...I'm sure he's googlable.

----------


## Spottiswoode

You could Start with here. Pushie Pirate on bicycles.net forum

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ah yeh think I've seen some of his stuff before.
Name rings a bell

----------


## PlatypusGardens

One day I'll have a go at building something a bit more practical.  
maybe along these lines    
Or this

----------


## ringtail

Now that's some quality beening right there

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I would probably want just a little bit of a rear wheel guard on both of those.... to stop my @@@@ getting dragged down between the seat and the wheel!   :Shock:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

My bent steel bike is better... Siren Twinzer.

----------

